# My Sea Of Gold.............



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, those are great shots! And we thought we had trouble getting the two humans and two dogs looking toward the camera for our Christmas card photo. No way could I get 4 dogs to pose as well as you did.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

At least you got them all to sit still long enough, though.... Great picture!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

What did you bribe them with to get them to sit still?


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Beautiful dogs! I am so jealous that you are able to get 4 of them to let you take their picture at the same time. Abby is so camera shy - all I have to do is pick it up and she runs. She's impossible!! There are always some cute faces and positions here but I can't get a picture of them.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Those are great photos! I have a hard time getting _one _dog to look at the camera. And if he does, his new thing is to squint when the flash goes off. Fun times, lemme tell ya!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> What did you bribe them with to get them to sit still?


No bribe...I just kept saying look at Momma......At first I was trying to get them with there Christmas Bandana's on..but Hoots and Abbie wanted no part of it.... I got one of Morgan and Maggie but its not very good... so we will try again......:crossfing


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You can really see there personalities from that picture. Great shot. 

I have this vision in my head of you announcing time for a picture....and all the Gold obediently trots over and poses for the perfect shot.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> You can really see there personalities from that picture. Great shot.
> 
> I have this vision in my head of you announcing time for a picture....and all the Gold obediently trots over and poses for the perfect shot.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Not quite Cyndi..... if only it was that easy


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are all so cute. Very nice photos!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Beautiful dogs! I am so jealous that you are able to get 4 of them to let you take their picture at the same time. Abby is so camera shy - all I have to do is pick it up and she runs. She's impossible!! There are always some cute faces and positions here but I can't get a picture of them.


I thought only Jenna acted like that!   

Great shots of the four, Maggie's Mom. Can we have a left to right caption?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I thought only Jenna acted like that!
> 
> Great shots of the four, Maggie's Mom. Can we have a left to right caption?


Left to right...Morgan, Abbie, Maggie and Hootie


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

And what a beautiful sea of gold you have there!! It looks like you have every shade of golden!!! The only time I can get a shot of my two boys is when they're sleeping!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats a great picture...goood looking dogs.....thanxs for sharing


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2006)

Your bunch are so pretty!!!


----------

